# Charter Trip



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone interested in getting a charter trip together for late October. It would run about $100 each for an all day trip plus tip.

I would be happy to make arrangments or help coordinate.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so $115-120?


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

yes the mate generally gets a 20% grat.

we need 6 ppl for that rate.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Where is the charter leaving from and what boat do you have in mind? Does the Capt troll, chum, or jig? Are you talking about a weekend day or during the week day? A little info would be helpfull.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hummmm, no replies to a few questions. Oh well, guess someone was just fishing.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm open to suggestions. I would like to go out but do not want to foot 5-6 hundred bucks by myself.

I have a fairly flexible schedule but need to have a week or two to arrange it.

If you or anyone has a specific boat in mind I am all ears. I was going to research a little if anyone showed interest.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry, I thought you already had a boat in mind. Since I have my own boat I really don't go out on charters in bay. Without getting into any advertisement Google "Chesapeake Bay Fishing Charters" and concentrate on some of the charters out of Deale, MD. There's some good ones there. BTW what area do you live in?


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I live near Annapolis, in Gambrills. I would travel an hour or so to get to a good boat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd look into the charter boats out of Happy Harbor on Rockhold Creek in Deale, Md. That's less than an hour from you and there's some excellent captains there.


----------

